# Planned ED Trip Pick-up on Aug 17th for 335i - my dealer says there are problems!



## SD95M3 (May 7, 2015)

My wife and I planned an ED for pick up on Aug 17th, 2015 for a 335i MSport.
We didn't go through Lufthansa and bought cheaper airline tickets with a different carrier already. 
My dealer calls me today and says the 335i 2015 MY stops production June 30 and latest ED pickup we can do is in late July. 
Dealer also says that pricing on the 340i won't come out until Mid-August, so now we may not have a car.

Is anyone in a similar situation or can anyone shed any light on this matter?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## alex2364 (May 8, 2006)

Was your ED date confirmed before you bought tickets? If not, why did you buy tickets before it was confirmed?


----------



## SD95M3 (May 7, 2015)

Pick up date was not confirmed. Dealer indicated they would get the date for me no problem, We bought airline tickets early to secure a cheaper flight deal


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2012)

*Euro delivery*



SD95M3 said:


> Pick up date was not confirmed. Dealer indicated they would get the date for me no problem, We bought airline tickets early to secure a cheaper flight deal


Your dealer is correct. You must pickup by the end of JULY!!!


----------



## SD95M3 (May 7, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Your dealer is correct. You must pickup by the end of JULY!!!


Thanks John,

Since the 340i will start production in July and pricing comes out August, can't we make a deal where we buy the car for $50K and when pricing is finalized, settle up?


----------



## aardvark (Apr 15, 2002)

SD95M3 said:


> Dealer also says that pricing on the 340i won't come out until Mid-August


That seems unlikely. Pricing & ordering guides should be out by the end of this month (May).


----------



## GerWil (Dec 18, 2006)

SD95M3 said:


> Pick up date was not confirmed. Dealer indicated they would get the date for me no problem, We bought airline tickets early to secure a cheaper flight deal


I am in a similar situation with airline tickets. I am planning on a 2016 340i xDrive and asked the ED Department if an August 24 delivery date was possible. The answer was yes which is not a guarantee by any means, but was enough for me to purchase tickets and take the chance that I would pay a penalty for changing the dates. I can always spend a few extra days in Munich if my exact date is not available, As for pricing I have bought several cars from the same dealer and all I care about are the parameters; X dollars over invoice and no markup on the lease money factor. I am waiting for the release of the 2016 ordering guide and will order ASAP; hopefully late May.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

SD95M3 said:


> My wife and I planned an ED for pick up on Aug 17th, 2015 for a 335i MSport.
> We didn't go through Lufthansa and bought cheaper airline tickets with a different carrier already.
> My dealer calls me today and says the 335i 2015 MY stops production June 30 and latest ED pickup we can do is in late July.


The production schedule for the 2016 models was posted on another blog way back on January 21, 2015. That's more than four months ago. Your dealer knew, or should have known, way back then that it would not be possible for you to pick up a 2015 335i in August. And I doubt you will be able to pick up a 2016 340i on August 17th either because you have to wait for the factory to announce the first European Delivery date for US customers and it may be late August or early September.

Here is the post from Jan. 21, 2015: http://f10.m5post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1082153

So every dealer knew back in January that June 2015 was the EOP (end-of-production) month for the 2015 335i. And every dealer knows that you have to take ED no later than the month following EOP.


----------



## ynguldyn (Sep 23, 2005)

Pricing will be available way sooner than August. Typical timeframe for the release of next year ordering guides is late May - early June. Sit tight for a couple of weeks.

Or spend these two weeks looking for a better CA. Yours is suspiciously underinformed, I would be concerned about him properly dotting and crossing all other i's and t's.


----------



## SD95M3 (May 7, 2015)

OK, my dealer just called me up and said they worked something out in order for me to pick up the 2015 MY 335i on Aug17th.

GerWil, my dealer was told by BMW NA that the pricing/ordering guide would not be available until August and this would make it impossible for me to pick up on the desired date....but maybe this will change


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

GerWil said:


> I am in a similar situation with airline tickets. I am planning on a 2016 340i xDrive and asked the ED Department if an August 24 delivery date was possible. The answer was yes...


That's encouraging! Maybe August 17th is also possible?


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

SD95M3 said:


> OK, my dealer just called me up and said they worked something out in order for me to pick up the 2015 MY 335i on Aug17th.


I guess they got them to agree to store the car a little longer than usual. Congratulations!


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

SD95M3 said:


> GerWil, my dealer was told by BMW NA that the pricing/ordering guide would not be available until August...


To be perfectly honest, this doesn't make sense. If the car enters production in July, then the dealers need the pricing and ordering guides before then in order to spec out their cars. I would be surprised if the pricing and ordering guides aren't out before the end of this month. I guess we'll just have to wait to see what happens.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Your dealer is correct. You must pickup by the end of JULY!!!


Yes, that would be the usual requirement but apparently the dealer begged their district manager to beg BMWNA to get BMW AG to hold the car in storage until August 17th since they screwed up in telling their customer August 17th would be no problem.

Here's a question for you, John. When do you expect to receive the pricing and ordering guides for the 2016 3-series cars?


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

Can you order a MY 2016 340 even though you do not know the exact price? There should not be a significant change in price - although I suppose there could be.

Or is there a similar car that would suit you and which either has a later end of production for MY 2015 or an earlier start of production for a MY 2016?

Failing those options can you change your flight dates without too great a penalty?


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

When did you place your order? Actually it doesn't matter. Your dealer doesn't seem to really understand ED or even BMWs... it's been known since, what Jan that EOP of the '15 335i was June. But it really rubs me the wrong way they are tell you pricing doesn't come out until AFTER production starts as if BMW expects dealers to order 2016's w/o knowing the cost. Yeah, right. 

If history is any guide dealers will be able to start ordering 2016s end of the month or early next. Of course the question remains whether BMW will allocate any for ED before September.

But if I were you I'd go looking for another dealer and CA, one that is knowledgable about ED and also honest. I think there are some forum sponsors in CA that do EDs, but also people here that could refer you as well.


----------



## GerWil (Dec 18, 2006)

Hound Passer said:


> When did you place your order? Actually it doesn't matter. Your dealer doesn't seem to really understand ED or even BMWs... it's been known since, what Jan that EOP of the '15 335i was June. But it really rubs me the wrong way they are tell you pricing doesn't come out until AFTER production starts as if BMW expects dealers to order 2016's w/o knowing the cost. Yeah, right.
> 
> If history is any guide dealers will be able to start ordering 2016s end of the month or early next. Of course the question remains whether BMW will allocate any for ED before September.
> 
> But if I were you I'd go looking for another dealer and CA, one that is knowledgable about ED and also honest. I think there are some forum sponsors in CA that do EDs, but also people here that could refer you as well.


Yesterday there was a press release on new new 3 series and it is already shown on BMW's international site, so it is pretty clear that the ordering guides will be out very soon. It is true that there could be limits on early allocations to ED; especially on a redesigned model. I hope there will be some allocations, based on what the ED department told me. There is enough information already out on the new 3 series to know what the options, colors, packages will be (3 series forum) so anyone that wants the earliest possible ED should be able to give the dealer the order immediately after the order guide is out.
Once the ED department has the order and the requested delivery date(s) it is only a matter of days to have an answer.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

GerWil said:


> Yesterday there was a press release on new new 3 series and it is already shown on BMW's international site, so it is pretty clear that the ordering guides will be out very soon.
> 
> Once the ED department has the order and the requested delivery date(s) it is only a matter of days to have an answer.


Yes, all of the details are right here on Bimmerfest: http://www.bimmerfest.com/news/842342/official-details-2016-bmw-3-series-sedan-and-sports-wagon-lci/

And on BMW Deutschland and BMW International. Including photos of cars in the two new standard metallic colors: Platinum Silver and Mediterranean Blue. They also threw in an Individual color called something-Quartz. It was either Cashmere Quartz or Champagne Quartz. Champagne Quartz is currently an Individual color for the M5. Anyway, there are more Individual colors than that listed on BMW Deutschland and you can usually get any one of those for the regular Individual price instead of the inflated $5,000 price.

Usually the dealers get the ordering and pricing guidelines at least six weeks before the start of production, so they should be receiving them within the next 10 days.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

The main difference is the new engine in the 340i, which is more powerful and more fuel efficient than the one in the current 335i. Of course they added LED taillights and they now offer LED headlights as an option. The US market doesn't get the new 4-cyl engine in 2016. That's just for the rest of the civilized world. We'll get it in the 2017, if we're lucky. We're always treated like the stepchild in the basement.

The next real change will be following the new G30 5-series, which comes out as a 2017 model. So I guess that means the 2018 3-series will be the first one on the new platform with all the new bells and whistles. They're introducing that on the 7-series first, as the 2016 model, and then they will do it for the 5-series after that. So the brand new 3-series is still a good 2-1/2 years away.


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

Ninong said:


> We're always treated like the stepchild in the basement.


More like the poor uncle. True U.S. spec cars can't get some of the the options or trims, or access to the entire array of models, BUT to be fair BMW's cost less here than I think any other country, including Germany, even when you subtract the VAT. So, personally, I'll take that trade off. I see what my car costs in Canada or the UK and my head explodes.:yikes:


----------



## ynguldyn (Sep 23, 2005)

boothguy said:


> I was in a somewhat similar situation last year: wanted to do an ED in late August (like the 26th/ 27th). Did the deal through the ultra-experienced Jon Shafer at BMW of Santa Barbara, and it was not easy. Main hitch was that pricing and ordering info, including pricing, wasn't available to the dealers until like maybe mid-July.


Was it specific to F33? Because I have pricing guides for 2015 F36 and F30 saved on my hard drive with early June timestamps.


----------



## SD95M3 (May 7, 2015)

Greg from Pacific BMW indicated that ANY 335i will have to be picked up July 31st latest.

He also said that there is no info on the 340i yet. I am praying as soon as the pricing guidelines are out, I can get the wheels in motion to pick one up Aug 17th.

If the 340i is not going to happen or gets too late, I may need to look at an S4 because we need a car and we booked airfare to Munich....


----------



## ynguldyn (Sep 23, 2005)

SD95M3 said:


> Greg from Pacific BMW indicated that ANY 335i will have to be picked up July 31st latest.
> 
> He also said that there is no info on the 340i yet. I am praying as soon as the pricing guidelines are out, I can get the wheels in motion to pick one up Aug 17th.
> 
> If the 340i is not going to happen or gets too late, I may need to look at an S4 because we need a car and we booked airfare to Munich....


Look at the tickets' change fee. It's unlikely to be so high as to justify going to the second choice car.


----------



## SD95M3 (May 7, 2015)

The problem is we cannot change the dates of us going to Europe, my wife is a teacher and she has to go back full time in September.


----------



## ynguldyn (Sep 23, 2005)

SD95M3 said:


> The problem is we cannot change the dates of us going to Europe, my wife is a teacher and she has to go back full time in September.


You can also cancel, get airline vouchers, and use them for other travel.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

An Audi ED of a S4 doesn't sound too bad to me :thumbup:


----------



## SD95M3 (May 7, 2015)

Here is the latest:

All 2015 models must be picked up by July 31st.

Audi shuts down their factories all of August.

Hoping for 340i pricing guidelines!!


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

I assume that the pricing and ordering guides for all of the 2016 3-series will be out within the next two weeks. I have no idea when the first available American European Delivery date for a 340i will be.

In the meantime, you could read this article: http://www.bimmerfest.com/news/842342/official-details-2016-bmw-3-series-sedan-and-sports-wagon-lci/

It describes all of the changes, including option changes, and includes lot of photos of the new 340i. You will notice that both of the two new standard colors, Mediterranean Blue and Platinum Silver, are shown.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

[QUOTE You will notice that both of the two new standard colors, Mediterranean Blue and Platinum Silver, are shown.[/QUOTE]

I only saw one color in the photos and it appeared to be the old EB. Were the referenced photos deleted and or does Mediterranean Blue come out looking the same as EB in photos?


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

There are a total of 44 photos attached to that article. You have to click on the enclosed link to the entire set of 44 photos, three of which show exterior views of a 2016 3-series touring in Platinum Silver. There are also more photos, as well as video clips, of both of those cars on the Internet right now as part of several reviews.

All of the photos of the 2016 340i in that article are of the new Mediterranean Blue, which I would describe as considerably darker than Estoril Blue but much lighter than Imperial Blue.

Photos: http://www.bimmerfest.com/bmw-photos/282/2016-3-series-LCI-340i/

P.S. -- I forgot that Jabot Brown is also a new standard color. So that means Mediterranean Blue, Platinum Silver and Jabot Brown are the new standard colors. Estoril Blue is still available as an MSport exclusive color. I believe they added a new Individual color but I forgot its name.

If you want more photos, you will find a ton of photos in this article, as well as a detailed explanation of the option changes and several video clips at the end. http://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1124143


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

> I only saw one color in the photos and it appeared to be the old EB. Were the referenced photos deleted and or does Mediterranean Blue come out looking the same as EB in photos?


You can also get all of the details on the new 2016 3-series, as well as a huge number of high-quality photos and videos, direct from BMW Group's website: https://www.press.bmwgroup.com/usa/...=9&id=T0216443EN_US&left_menu_item=node__4142


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

. All My2015 must be picked up by end of July. The Welt will not be holding any models past that point.

Best Regards,

BMW of North America, LLC


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Ninong said:


> You can also get all of the details on the new 2016 3-series, as well as a huge number of high-quality photos and videos, direct from BMW Group's website: https://www.press.bmwgroup.com/usa/...=9&id=T0216443EN_US&left_menu_item=node__4142


Thanks. I see a series of photos with champaign quartz metallic in that link. Will check out the other links you provided when I get a chance.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Northcar said:


> Thanks. I see a series of photos with champaign quartz metallic in that link. Will check out the other links you provided when I get a chance.


Which colors are you looking for? In that very first set of 93 photos, photo #1 is Mediterranean Blue, followed by a lot of Champagne Quartz metallic, then more Mediterranean Blue, then starting with Photo #63 you will see Platinum Silver.

I'm not sure exactly how many standard colors and Individual colors are available for the new 340i, just that I read that Mediterranean Blue and Platinum Silver were two new standard colors and Champagne Quartz was a new Individual color (currently an Individual color on the M5). I'm pretty sure Estoril Blue is still available for the MSport.

Then, earlier today, I saw another thread on the new MY16 M3/M4 that shows a total of four Individual colors: Azurite Black, Tanzanite Blue, Smoky Topaz and Champagne Quartz. Also, Sakhir Orange has returned.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

If you click on that very first photo of the 340i in Mediterranean Blue at the top of the press release, it opens to 93 photos, which is what I did. Or they also have another link that breaks it down into sets and set No. 2 is Mediterranean Blue and set No. 3 is Platinum Silver.


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

Also, just a quick note, I believe Audi ED's may require a little more notice. I may be totally off with that, but from materials I've read, it seems as though they may need a 3 to 4 month lead time. Maybe someone that has done one can chime in. I'm not sure if an S4 would work as a fall back option, so a decision either way would probably need to be made sooner rather than later.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

All of the colors for the MY 2016 3-series are shown here: http://www.bmw.com/com/en/newvehicles/3series/sedan/2015/showroom/design.html

Looks like a total of 11 colors. If you want to see the MSport colors (including Estoril Blue), just click on MSport. They're showing a total of six Individual paint colors but I believe BMWNA will offer only four of those. You would have to have the dealer call them and ask them to let you order one of the other two.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Ninong said:


> All of the colors for the MY 2016 3-series are shown here: http://www.bmw.com/com/en/newvehicles/3series/sedan/2015/showroom/design.html
> 
> Looks like a total of 11 colors. If you want to see the MSport colors (including Estoril Blue), just click on MSport. They're showing a total of six Individual paint colors but I believe BMWNA will offer only four of those. You would have to have the dealer call them and ask them to let you order one of the other two.


Much thanks! I see with the M Sport package there are no changes and no additions so EB remains exclusive to the M Sport but the new blue is a no go. On the other hand it looks like Saddle Brown can now be had with the M Sport Package and the Coral Red for the M Sport Package no longer extends to the dashboard area. (I am comparing to current 4 Series upholstery options for the 4 Series M Sport line so maybe this is not relevant to the 3 Series since I am not familiar with what the current 3 Series M Sport Package choices are - but for purposes of comparing I have assumed they are the same as for the 4 Series M Sport.)


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Northcar said:


> Much thanks! I see with the M Sport package there are no changes and no additions so EB remains exclusive to the M Sport but the new blue is a no go. On the other hand it looks like Saddle Brown can now be had with the M Sport Package and the Coral Red for the M Sport Package no longer extends to the dashboard area. (I am comparing to current 4 Series upholstery options for the 4 Series M Sport line so maybe this is not relevant to the 3 Series since I am not familiar with what the current 3 Series M Sport Package choices are - but for purposes of comparing I have assumed they are the same as for the 4 Series M Sport.)


The standard colors and interiors will be the same but sometimes BMWNA doesn't offer as many Individual colors and sometimes BMWNA removes a color (e.g. Estoril Blue) for no apparent reason even though it's still available elsewhere, including Canada. I'm not sure but I believe BMWNA is going to offer just four of the six Individual paint colors shown on that site for the 3-series/4-series.

It's hard to tell for sure until they release their information because most of the articles appearing online (and from BMW Group's corporate press releases) are based on what's going to be available in Germany.

As far as what colors you can get, you can get almost anything you want as long as you pay them $5,000 (or more) for the privilege. For example, one guy wanted Estoril Blue on a car that was not an M car and he got it by paying $5,000 for it. That was very recent. If you want an Individual paint that is listed in Germany but not in the US for a particular model in current production, you can usually get it for the same price as the other Individual paint offered over here. For example, if all BMWNA offers on a particular car is Frozen Bronze for $3,600 but in Germany Frozen Brilliant White is also offered on that model, you can usually get it for $3,600 but your dealer has to call New Jersey for permission. The Individual paint colors and Individual interiors for the 4-series GC have been available over here for months even though they weren't shown on the BMW USA website. They were available from the beginning in Germany and available here provided your dealer asked New Jersey for an okay.


----------



## GerWil (Dec 18, 2006)

I think the bmw group press release is referring to the U.S. models because it makes reference to there being a 320,328, and 340. In Europe there will no longer be a 328, but a 330. Nevertheless, as you say BMW NA can do what it wants until it confirms what is availalbe by issuance of the ordering guides. The new Mediterranean Blue is a nice color and I hope it will be on the U.S. model


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

GerWil said:


> I think the bmw group press release is referring to the U.S. models because it makes reference to there being a 320,328, and 340. In Europe there will no longer be a 328, but a 330.


Right.


----------

